# Why Must Some People Constantly Find Fault



## Bettyann (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry, folks, just venting here... I get SO pissed off at some people on some of the Forums who think they RULE and they have to look for 'mistakes' or continuously look for something to criticize find 'wrong'. Especially on "Games." oh well... heavy sigh...even though its just supposed to be fun!... and it will hardly take Earth out of its orbit...


----------



## mattc (Apr 13, 2016)

Well I certainly do not know but I totally empathize with how you feel,things should be fun and quite forgiving in a lot of these posts!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 13, 2016)

OTOH, it can be nice to be able to vent right when you feel hurt or upset or angry, from the anonymity of a computer when you might not do it face to face (probably safer too!  ).  

What are the people criticizing on the game forums, of all places?  I didn't say "who" but "what"?  

I have felt discouraged about wanting to get onto some of those threads because of the sheer numbers of the posts, but hey -- maybe it was the criticizing going on that was really warding me off. Even thought I did not know it existed, consciously, I do get hunches sometimes and pick up on vibes.

As to duplicate posts, that is one criticism I would have of this BB -- there is no way (that I've found) to delete a post or a thread I've started.  Different BBs have different set-ups, but if there is a way to delete threads on here, I haven't found it yet.

Not saying you should delete yours ... because I'm actually glad you posted it, I've been afraid I might get the "rules" of a game thread wrong, or post duplicates with all those thousands of posts already there.


----------



## oldman (Apr 14, 2016)

It's just some people's nature. When I worked for a living, I was a pilot for United. We had taken delivery of four brand new Boeing 767's. One of the fellows that worked with us in our home base was chosen to be one of the first to fly one of these new beauties, a Boeing 767-300, which was capable of flying about 200 passengers on a single flight. It was always considered as a privilege to have this honor bestowed upon us. The first words out of his mouth was,"Who did I piss off to get picked for this job?" I was somewhat envious that it wasn't me. It's like driving a brand new car for the first time.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Could be that there was fault to be found...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 14, 2016)

It takes all kinds to make a world. 
Try to find the ignore button that we all have somewhere in our minds.


----------



## Redd (Apr 14, 2016)

The types that nit pick think they are soooo perfect that they must point out the imperfections in others.

It can happen in games, put the wrong letter in a word and they are all over you. Haha, you made a mistake is their mantra.

 They are also known to be spelling cops, punctuation cops etc.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Cops are such a maligned group these days...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 14, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Cops are such a maligned group these days...




Along with their masters - politicians.

In that case, though, I think rightly so. At least cops DO something worthwhile. 

Oh, and BettyAnn? 



> ... or continuously look for something to criticize find 'wrong'.



It should be:



> ...or continuously look for something to criticize AND TO find 'wrong'.



:victorious:


----------



## Kitties (Apr 14, 2016)

It's an internet thing I think. People will say things and make comments on the internet that they wouldn't in real life.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2016)

I think some people use the Internet as a forum to spew vitriol they are unable to expel offline. Lucky us! Lol. Tempers looking for a tantrum, I try to give them a wide berth whenever possible.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 14, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I think some people use the Internet as a forum to spew vitriol they are unable to expel offline. Lucky us! Lol. Tempers looking for a tantrum, I try to give them a wide berth whenever possible.



Spew! Yes, spew! We need more spewing online!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I think some people use the Internet as a forum to spew vitriol they are unable to expel offline. Lucky us! Lol. Tempers looking for a tantrum, I try to give them a wide berth whenever possible.



.. and, you will find at least one on every forum. Warrigal mentioned the ignore button, which is what I do.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2016)

All hail the ignore button! Savior of peace of mind!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2016)

Philly, put down your pitchfork, and go to your room, bad familiar, bad! Lol.


----------



## ossian (Apr 14, 2016)

I think that it is the internet and the culture which has evolved - particularly through social media. I have not been around here much yet but do know that there are plenty of people around the internet who simply enjoy flaming others and behaving as they would never dream of in real life. Unfortunately, where there is a live feed/stream they can see what others post and react to it by flaming, judging, bumping posts, etc. The best thing to do is ignore these members and continue to behave as you would. You may not be accepted by them, but then would that bother you?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2016)

On the other hand, I think it's good exercise to get things off your chest if something's bugging you, rather than letting animosity build up.


----------



## ossian (Apr 14, 2016)

Pinky said:


> .. and, you will find at least one on every forum. Warrigal mentioned the ignore button, which is what I do.


Where is this 'ignore button'?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2016)

ossian said:


> I think that it is the internet and the culture which has evolved - particularly through social media. I have not been around here much yet but do know that there are plenty of people around the internet who simply enjoy flaming others and behaving as they would never dream of in real life. Unfortunately, where there is a live feed/stream they can see what others post and react to it by flaming, judging, bumping posts, etc. The best thing to do is ignore these members and continue to behave as you would. You may not be accepted by them, but then would that bother you?



I don't give flamers the attention they crave.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2016)

ossian said:


> Where is this 'ignore button'?



In your head .. but seriously, some forums do have the 'ignore' feature - and, yes - I've used it.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 14, 2016)

The games have rules. No need to get upset if they're just telling you the rules. Keep playing. 

Become a champion. That'll teach 'em.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2016)

Re the ignore button. First access the person/persons you prefer to ignore personal page. On it you will find the ignore feature.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 14, 2016)

There used to be a "DESTROY" button as well but I think Matrix got rid of that a while ago - too many lawsuits. 

Too bad - it was a great feature.


----------



## jujube (Apr 14, 2016)

When I come across a Grammar Nazi, I just pat them comfortingly and say "There, They're, Their...."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2016)

HaHaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2016)

Would these be considered too confrontational?




awww, the second one is supposed to be an animated hair-pulling fight.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2016)

Pinky, you rock! Lolol.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 14, 2016)

I call them the forum police ...not everyone was fortunate enough to have a high school/ university education ...
 I will look at games rules see if it states you need a higher education qualifications to be able to "play ":laugh:
What do the "forum police "gain" from criticism of other "players" of Games  
Thank goodness for the ignore button


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 14, 2016)

There used to be a "DESTROY" button as well but I think Matrix got rid of that a while ago - too many lawsuits. 

Usually I'll post something random and silly
or perhaps......if that doesn't work there's always...and/or ignore the user or if moderators are agreeing with the offensive party, well then you just have to drop off.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 14, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> The games have rules. No need to get upset if they're just telling you the rules. Keep playing.
> 
> Become a champion. That'll teach 'em.


I so agree.

I don't put anyone on ignore.

I try to learn from each experience ,even negative ones.

Everyones opinion matters even when they don't match yours.

That's life.
We are so many different opinions in here,why would I miss someone elses by puttiing them on ignore?

Rock on people.its not a popularity contest,if you don't agree with someone ,don't agree,that's all.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 14, 2016)

jujube said:


> When I come across a Grammar Nazi, I just pat them comfortingly and say "There, They're, Their...."



Lmao


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2016)

HaHaHaHaHa, great Nancy!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't need an ignore button. If the thread isn't something I'd be interested in. I simply go to the
next thread...or the next one....or the next one.  I'm not gonna clutter up my PC with a bunch of
extraneous  buttons.


----------



## Bettyann (Apr 14, 2016)

HA!!!!!! THANK YOU, everyone!! Hugs to all. Yup, shall remember to use that Ignore Button... I don't suppose it would look  tooooo odd, walking along poking various places on my head... If they don't like it... I shall tell them to find their Ignore Button!!


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2016)

Now if there was just an "ignore" button for the people you live with......


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 15, 2016)

jujube said:


> Now if there was just an "ignore" button for the people you live with......



Ohhhh! Me like your thinking! Lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 15, 2016)

jujube said:


> Now if there was just an "ignore" button for the people you live with......



I'd settle for a mute switch ...


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 15, 2016)

jujube said:


> Now if there was just an "ignore" button for the people you live with......



Or for people you have to work with!  At the last place I worked, you could pull off a freakin' miracle, and the boss would pick it to pieces -- should have done it sooner, faster, better, differently, etc.   If I would have figured out how to raise the dead, the boss would have found something to pick at.  Awful person!  I think the boss had a need to tear others down in order to feel superior.  Or something.   Once upon a time a small error made by said boss caused a tsunami of undesirable consequences -- I was able to straighten it out and got chewed out for not seeing it coming sooner.  So, guess what?  The next time I saw a tsunami coming, I just stepped aside and said "Gosh, lookit that big wave!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I'd settle for a mute switch ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 15, 2016)

But really we're all anonymous


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 16, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> But really we're all anonymous



Not me!

I am famous from here to ... um ... here to ... er ...

... there.

*sigh*


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, I'm famous to my dog.  Mostly for being the food lady.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 16, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Well, I'm famous to my dog.  Mostly for being the food lady.


I thought you might like this Butterfly


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 16, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> I thought you might like this Butterfly



Thanks, really cute!  Yes, I am a very well trained dog mom.  And my Bonnie gives me that side-eye look if I do not perform up to her expectations!  She is a pound doggie and is on her way to becoming quite the diva.  She deserves it, though, and she deserves being spoiled.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 16, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Thanks, really cute!  Yes, I am a very well trained dog mom.  And my Bonnie gives me that side-eye look if I do not perform up to her expectations!  She is a pound doggie and is on her way to becoming quite the diva.  She deserves it, though, and she deserves being spoiled.


Butterfly ..We had a silky terrier for 14.5 years from day one she refused to eat "Dog" food ..She loved stew and mashed photo ,the Only dog food she would eat was freshly cooked minced roast chicken from the dog food shop, I tried giving mini dried dog food once ,she picked up her plastic plate took it out on the lawn and sat and watched the birds eat it ..
Hubby started making her a cup a coffee every day ,which was a desert spoon of coffee, placed on a saucer (out of his cup) topped up with milk ,then half a teaspoon of sugar, Oh you couldn't stir the sugar in she wouldn't " accept" it if you did ..
Hubby used to say to me ,you spend more time looking for something she will eat ..than doing our entire shopping ....
I will never forget the looks she would give us if we dared to offer her a sausage ..He name was Middy


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 16, 2016)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2016)

I know what you mean.  I know someone that always sees what is wrong and not what is right.  It can be depressing and frustrating to concentrate on people like that.  So I just deal with those who don't do that and try not to think of the negative ones.


----------

